
Show HN: Milliner - A web app to quickly visually create responsive HTML emails - paulodeon
https://www.milliner.app/
======
paulodeon
Co-founder here.

We created milliner to solve a problem we experienced building HTML marketing
emails for our clients.

Building HTML emails in 2019 is a bit like building Websites 10 years ago -
loads of different email clients with their own rendering bugs and issues.

Getting your email working consistently involves knowing the right
incantations (and quality documentation is often hard to find) and multiple
rounds of testing.

We knew there had to be a better way so we created Milliner - it has a visual
front end which allows you to freestyle add columns and rows, images, text and
an engine that converts that to solid HTML and CSS that works in all clients.

What was a process that took several hours (or even days) can now be achieved
much faster.

We're two guys bootstrapping out of the London Techhub.

Feel free to ask questions or feedback on the site

